# Electric blue ram care



## bruce7267ad (Apr 16, 2016)

So I've tried to keep these guys before but they always die after about two or so weeks. My pH is 6.8 to 7.0 I'm using ro water my temps are 76 anything else I'm missing or doing wrong? Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Too cold, get them up to about 82-86 and they'll be much better off.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually, a friend of mine breeds them in Maryland and recommends 76. He finds they live longer at that temperature. I know it's contrary to conventional wisdom, but it's based on his experience.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Bd79 said:


> Actually, a friend of mine breeds them in Maryland and recommends 76. He finds they live longer at that temperature. I know it's contrary to conventional wisdom, but it's based on his experience.


If I had a friend that successfully bred a certain species of fish that I wanted to keep, I would think that consulting with that friend would be my first course of action.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you sure your friend isn't breeding Bolivian Rams? They do quite well at 76. But Orinoco Rams come from waters that can reach over 90 degrees at times, and I've never known anyone to have success keeping them for long at temperatures under 80.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Are you sure your friend isn't breeding Bolivian Rams? They do quite well at 76. But Orinoco Rams come from waters that can reach over 90 degrees at times, and I've never known anyone to have success keeping them for long at temperatures under 80.


I'm sure. I know the difference between the species. (I breed Bolivian rams myself, but have not had any luck with German rams.)

You made me find his post, though. He says "below 78". He sells blue rams at every club meeting (both CCA and Potomac Valley Aquarium Society) and has for years.

https://www.capitalcichlids.org/forums/ ... ost-258512


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

I used to keep Blue Rams and have done extensive online research on them. I consistently hear the need to keep them at 80 to 84 F. With all due respect to your friend, 76 is far too cold for them.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, but you're just wrong about my friend. He has kept and bred blue rams for many years.

Maybe his strains are different than the ones in your online research, but in any event I'll take hands-on experience over online research any day.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Quick question: Did you get your Rams from your friend? Because his fish may be adapted to accept 76, but most of the Rams that are out there in the market need 80 to be healthy.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good question. Yes, I buy from him, because I know his rams are healthy and hormone free.

It is possible that his strains differ from most of the others in the market. Of course, it is also possible that the conventional wisdom isn't entirely accurate.


----------

